# Asassin snails



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how and what water conditions are needed to for assassin snails to reproduce


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine reproduced in my 10 gallon tank, I imagine it's mildly acidic, soft water (I haven't water tested it in years, can't give you exacts). Houses cherry shrimp, about a 4,956,473 pond snails, and some Celestial Pearl Danios. About and inch and a half to 2 inches of black eco complete substrate, the filter just moves water, doesn't actually filter anything. Dual bulb fixture above it (nothing fancy like T5's tho, JYB big ass fluorescent tube). That's about it, I feed a lot, and the pond snails go crazy, and then the assassin snails are happy.


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

one thing to note is that they are cannibalistic, if they dont have enough to eat then they babies wont make it long


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I was never able to get my to reproduce eh..


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The #1 requirement I've noted is the presence of other snails. More food = more babies. I've had them breed in a discus tank, a Tanganyikan cichlid tank, and several things inbetween. They seem to do better in warm water, though... at least that's been my experience. Probably just speeds up their metabolism and makes them multiply faster, is all...


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So I just got 1 assassin snail to help with my pond snail problem in my 4 gal. nano. He burried himself in the substrate and won't budge. I moved him onto a pile of snails (I have nothing else but plants in the tank so I fed them a shrimp pellet to concentrate them)- he moved away and dug back into the substrate. So at least I know he's not dead....

I know they prefer darker areas and seem somewhat nocternal... but mine's super lame. Any reason? It's been 5 days and he hasn't moved (but isn't dead).


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

Male, female assassin snail + food= babies. lol.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 11, 2010)

I would just wait and see. Mine sometime pass right by or let pest snails crawl on them. I do notice empty shells, but have never seen them actively eating. I would think the presence of snails to eat might make then more readily prone to making babies. I know within two weeks of getting mine from, msjinkzd, I have more eggs in my tank than I can count.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

dougolasjr said:


> I would just wait and see. Mine sometime pass right by or let pest snails crawl on them. I do notice empty shells, but have never seen them actively eating. I would think the presence of snails to eat might make then more readily prone to making babies. I know within two weeks of getting mine from, msjinkzd, I have more eggs in my tank than I can count.


Well bladder/pond snails arent the prime choice of food for assassins. They like ramshorn or others better. Give em some time and I think you'll be good.


----------

